

Window & tab switching with 'type to search' for OS X - blownd
http://most-advantageous.com/optimal-layout

======
blownd
Hi HN, this is my OS X window management application and it's got some unique
features I thought fellow hackers would enjoy: the latest update adds tab
browsing for Safari, Google Chrome and Terminal, combining this with 'type to
search' makes for really fast window and tab switching. Watch the screencast
to see what I mean.

Developing a OS X window manager is risky business, Apple could wipe it out at
any time and Lion's certainly got some really nice features with Mission
Control. But I reckon Optimal Layout's still going to appeal to keyboarders,
what do you think?

~~~
bobochan
I bought Optimal Layout from the App Store as soon as I saw it. The first
version was okay, but the latest upgrade is absolutely fantastic. The ability
to switch so quickly to different windows makes the app really worth it and I
use the Divvy-like grid to re-size windows constantly in different Spaces.

~~~
polo
Agreed, I've found it indispensable in my workflow. Handles spaces very well
too, and works well with Parallels windows in Coherence mode. Plus the
developer has been very responsive when I've brought up issues in earlier
versions.

------
BillSaysThis
Does Optimal Layout deal with switching between single and dual monitors? That
is, can I save layouts for each case and have your app switch when a second
monitor comes online or off?

Yes will get you another paid user ;)

~~~
blownd
The layouts you save are monitor agnostic; so if you save it on one monitor
then apply it on another it will be applied proportionately the same.

It's also really easy to rapidly apply any kind of custom position using the
grid.

This isn't exactly what you are after but it still gives you a lot of
flexibility.

